# king mackeral on the pear



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

i was out there today and the kings were caught more than any other fish except for hard tails. but most of the fish were caught on ciggar minoes and thread fin.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i caught a 30 pounder today


----------



## clubhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

> *kingling (6/25/2009)*i caught a 30 pounder today


Nice job there Ben! Got any pics?


----------



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

Do pears float?



I'll be heading out tomorrow morning, still need a king rod, though .



Hopefully something other than hardtail will be out there for the rod I have.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

john willey took a picture but i havnt gotten from him yet


----------

